# Good park boots?



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

I hate to give you this answer, but you gotta choose. Some people like flexible boots for park, others like stiff. You have to make sure it fits your foot first and foremost. Just go to a shop and go nuts.


----------



## jlang95 (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha I'm glad you told me that. Ill go over to my local board shop and try some on.


----------

